# Barking college



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2015)

visited this old college with dirty jigsaw and his girlfriend,zedstar and shady darkside..it was nice to finally meet dj after all this time.this college had some lovely ornate features like fireplaces,doors,stairs.some of the floors in this place were not great,with water pouring in several ceilings.the legendary dog was very quiet for a while,we thought he must be asleep or not there,then we heard the barking.and it barked lots from that moment on..I enjoyed the building with the clock tower on it.the mechanism was in one of the rooms in a display case..a great day was had by all and it was a fun explore.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow what an awesome set, I love this place!.....The room in the first pic is absolutely stunning....cheers mate - excellent work.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Wow what an awesome set, I love this place!.....The room in the first pic is absolutely stunning....cheers mate - excellent work.



Thank you brickworxs..that first room is a beauty.


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 24, 2015)

Ace. Proper want to see this now


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 24, 2015)

Certainly is a cracking building and you've done a great job here. I agree totally, that first room is stunning.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice one  Great to finally have met you too. You got some nice angles there and got some great shots in rooms i couldnt seem to due to the light through the windows. Very enjoyable day


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice one  Great to finally have met you too. You got some nice angles there and got some great shots in rooms i couldnt seem to due to the light through the windows. Very enjoyable day



It's always good to see different angles and different style photos mate


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2015)

Corr how many different names is this place going to get  

You were braver than I was going across that soggy floor to the pool table...


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2015)

Proper good set there. Criminal that such a super place is going to rack and ruin.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2015)

mookster said:


> Corr how many different names is this place going to get
> 
> You were braver than I was going across that soggy floor to the pool table...



Just a name i came up with because of the dog ha ha..i stuck to the beams..just follow the joins in the boards


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm such a spaz, I was about to dive into research mode thinking you'd found somewhere nice in Barking! Lol!


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 26, 2015)

Some very nice shots there and a good looking place


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 26, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm such a spaz, I was about to dive into research mode thinking you'd found somewhere nice in Barking! Lol!



I wondered if someone would think it was in Barking lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stunning shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Feb 26, 2015)

They're some awesome shots mate, looks a stunning place.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 26, 2015)

Spiffing shots right there!


----------



## Southside UE (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks interesting, some great shots there


----------



## JPS001 (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh, I'd really want to see this one.


----------



## Dugie (Apr 1, 2015)

This is my kind of place, lots of wood and great features. Fantastic images mate.

Dugie


----------

